# Nuovo singolo dei Metallica: Hardwired. Video.



## Z A Z A' (24 Agosto 2016)

Otto anni dopo Death Magnetic,arriva finalmente il decimo album dei Metallica: Hardwired...To Self Distrucut.
L'album è previsto per il 18 novembre e conterrà 12 tracce. Il primo estratto è il singolo "Hardwired". Video al secondo post.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Agosto 2016)




----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Agosto 2016)

Posto che i Metallica veri sono ormai morti e sepolti,direi anche giustamente visto che parliamo di quasi tre decenni fa,penso che più di così non possiamo pretendere. La canzone comunque non è male,bella violenta e veloce. Peccato per la durata (suppongo che sia una mossa commerciale) e per il "solo" di Kirk che è purtroppo imbarazzante.


----------



## alcyppa (24 Agosto 2016)

Chissà quanto sarà stato quantizzato quel tappeto di doppio pedale verso la fine...


----------



## prebozzio (24 Agosto 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Chissà quanto sarà stato quantizzato quel tappeto di doppio pedale verso la fine...


Eh sì, il suono sembra molto ritoccato 

Però credo che Ullrich sia in grado di eseguirlo live, alla fine la velocità non è eccessiva e i pedali moderni aiutano molto.


----------



## prebozzio (24 Agosto 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Peccato per la durata (suppongo che sia una mossa commerciale) e per il "solo" di Kirk che è purtroppo imbarazzante.


A me ha lasciato basito la chiusura improvvisa, con quelle due battute di riff prima che riprenda la voce. Sembra che manchi qualcosa, come se in un live si staccasse un cavo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Agosto 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Chissà quanto sarà stato quantizzato quel tappeto di doppio pedale verso la fine...





prebozzio ha scritto:


> Eh sì, il suono sembra molto ritoccato
> 
> Però credo che Ullrich sia in grado di eseguirlo live, alla fine la velocità non è eccessiva e i pedali moderni aiutano molto.



L'hanno già suonata live


----------



## prebozzio (24 Agosto 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> L'hanno già suonata live


Sembrava Paletta che deve star dietro a Messi


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Ottobre 2016)

Secondo singolo: Moth Into Flame. Molto bello il main riff


----------

